# Press release: TiVo Launches Four Tuner TiVo Premiere 4



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Hey folks,

Just wanted to pass on our press release from this morning:

TiVo Launches Four Tuner TiVo Premiere 4

New Product Solves the Sunday Night TV Show Pile-Up and Allows Users to Record Four Shows at One Time

*ALVISO, CALIF., August 15, 2012*  TiVo Inc. (NASDAQ: TIVO), the creator of and leader in advanced television services including digital video recorders (DVRs), today announced the launch of its TiVo® Premiere 4, a set-top box designed to solve program scheduling conflicts and allow families to record all of their favorite shows, while simultaneously serving as the hub to a TiVo whole home-setup. With four digital tuners to record four programs simultaneously, up to 75 hours of HD recording space and access to a massive library of web-delivered entertainment, the TiVo Premiere 4 is the ideal DVR for any household of TV enthusiasts.

The TiVo Premiere 4 solves the pileup of must-see shows like Sunday nights when Mad Men, Breaking Bad, Nurse Jackie, Girls, Celebrity Apprentice, Game of Thrones, Homeland, The Good Wife, True Blood, Political Animals, and Family Guy can overlap in a logjam of popular shows, said Doug Bieter, Vice President of Retail Sales for TiVo. The increasing demand for a solution to this problem and the strong feedback we have already received regarding our four tuner, two terabyte TiVo Premiere XL4 inspired us to develop this new product for consumers wanting an affordable, user-friendly solution. The TiVo Premiere 4 will allow you to go shopping every Sunday night for your weeks worth of shows  its the warehouse store of television and now viewers can stock up their TiVo without having to worry about scheduling conflicts.

*Exceptional Recording and Integration Capabilities*
Enhancing the TiVo Premiere 4s functionality as the ultimate at-home entertainment device is the offering of MoCA as a networking option in addition to its integrated Ethernet connectivity. Utilizing integrated MoCA support, custom installers can use the coaxial cabling within the home to connect the TiVo Premiere 4 to the home network in setups where an Ethernet connection is not available to the DVR. Home theater installers and custom integrators will also appreciate the TiVo Premiere 4 as an exceptional solution through its compatibility with some of the most popular home automation controllers, including Crestron, Control4, and RTI. This compatibility allows installers to seamlessly incorporate the TiVo Premiere 4 into existing home controls.

*Award-Winning User Experience*
Harnessing the power of the worlds most innovative user experience, the TiVo Premiere 4 offers an intuitive search and browsing experience that enables users to quickly and easily find or discover television and broadband programs from a convenient unified screen. When searching for a particular program, TiVo Search scans across cable channels as well as web-based on demand services like Netflix, Amazon Instant Video and Hulu Plus.

The TiVo Premiere 4 can also take advantage of TiVos integrated apps for iPad, iPhone and iPod Touch. The TiVo App brings intuitive remote control operations to the tips of users fingers with simple gesture-based controls. Users can quickly uncover program guides and information, view, schedule and manage recordings, get recommendations, or even explore an actors entire career with a single tap.

*TiVo Premiere 4 Specifications:*
	TiVo Series4TM architecture
	Intended for use with digital cable systems only and does not work with analog cable or over-the-air antennas
	Supports digital cable (QAM only), and Verizon FiOS® 
	Outputs: HDMI, Component video, Composite video, Optical audio, Analog audio
	Video output modes include: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p
	Inputs: CableCARDTM support, Cable coax, Ethernet connection, two USB 2.0 ports, eSATA, MoCA
	Audio: Dolby 5.1
	Additional support for USB 2.0 (2 ports), eSATA for external recording space, TiVo Wireless N or G Network Adapter 
	500 GB of recording space for up to 75 hours of recorded HD programming
	Dimensions: 16.5 x 9.7 x 2.4
	Weight: 6.64 pounds

The TiVo Premiere 4 is now available through tivo.com, and will be coming soon to home theater and Magnolia stores nationwide, with an MSRP of $249.99 (plus a monthly service fee of $14.99 with a one-year commitment). For additional product information, please visit www.tivo.com/p4.

# # #

About TiVo
Founded in 1997, TiVo Inc. (NASDAQ: TIVO) developed the first commercially available digital video recorder (DVR), and today TiVo is a global leader in advanced television service offering products on multiple platforms and devices. TiVo offers its service directly to consumers, and also distributes its technology and services through solutions tailored for cable, satellite and broadcasting companies. Since its founding, TiVo has evolved into the ultimate single-solution media center by combining its patented DVR technologies and universal cable box capabilities with the ability to aggregate, search and deliver millions of pieces of broadband, cable and broadcast content directly to the television. TiVo also continues to weave itself into the fabric of the media industry by providing interactive advertising solutions and audience research and measurement ratings services to the television industry.

TiVo and the TiVo Logo are trademarks or registered trademarks of TiVo Inc. or its subsidiaries worldwide. © 2012 TiVo Inc. All rights reserved. All other trademarks are the property of their respective owners.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Do you know if the new Premiere 4 uses the same motherboard, power supply, and tuners as the regular Premiere, or does it have the same stuff the Elite/XL4 has inside? I had 3 Elites and could never get them to work, so I would hope that this one might work for me. Do you know anything about it?


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

Dropped cable, so this has no appeal. Now, if it could do OTA...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

MeInDallas said:


> Do you know if the new Premiere 4 uses the same motherboard, power supply, and tuners as the regular Premiere, or does it have the same stuff the Elite/XL4 has inside? I had 3 Elites and could never get them to work, so I would hope that this one might work for me. Do you know anything about it?


99.9% sure this is just an Elite/XL4 with a smaller drive and no THX certification. They're just trying to get a 4 tuner model out that has lower entry point.

Dan


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

No OTA?

]


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> 99.9% sure this is just an Elite/XL4 with a smaller drive and no THX certification. They're just trying to get a 4 tuner model out that has lower entry point.
> 
> Dan


Thanks, I'll pass then


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

4 tuners and only 500GB?

That's the kind of fail I'd expect from a cable co DVR.

Of course, no analog, no OTA, I guess this is a cable co DVR, only with the ability to interact with other TiVos and TiVo Desktop (until the cable co copy protects everything just because they can).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TiVoStephen said:


> allow families to record all of their favorite shows
> ....
> The TiVo Premiere 4 is now available through tivo.com, and will be coming soon to home theater and Magnolia stores nationwide, with an MSRP of $249.99 (plus a monthly service fee of $14.99 with a one-year commitment). For additional product information, please visit www.tivo.com/p4.


A family?

Heck, 4 tuners doesn't allow ME to record all of my favorite shows (including padding needed).. But I've been "limping by" on 2 digital + a couple of analog tuners (usually only use 1, sometimes 2) for a while... It makes me more carefully prune what I want to record.

But seriously, to have pre- and post- padding on everything I record, plus enough tuners, I'd probably need 8 tuners to REALLY get everything I wanted.

I just verified on tivo.com. You can still get lifetime, despite what is said in the press release.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I will not be buying becouse it does not have ota. If it had ota i would buy one


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mrsean said:


> Unless they plan on discontinuing the regular Premieres and the XL, this product is FUD.


The Premiere 4 is an enter level 4 tuner digital cable DVR why is that FUD?

The Premiere XL is discontinued already. Why would they would having a 4 tuner digital cable only DVR have anything to do with needing to discontinue TiVo's Premiere which is their enter level dual tuner analog & digital OTA and cable DVR?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

unitron said:


> 4 tuners and only 500GB?
> 
> That's the kind of fail I'd expect from a cable co DVR.
> 
> Of course, no analog, no OTA, I guess this is a cable co DVR, only with the ability to interact with other TiVos and TiVo Desktop (until the cable co copy protects everything just because they can).


I think this looks like a carbon copy of what TiVo is providing cable companies now. The Elite/4XL was/is the premium product - this is the entry level companion.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

This seems to be a great opportunity for those needing 4 tuners to hit a lower price point. Many complained earlier about the XL4 pricing, so this will help make those customers happy, and was clearly a low cost for TiVo to create. 

I would expect that the Comer upgrade would work for DIYers, and that this will link nicely with the new hardware we expect later this year.

I'm very interested, especially if I can just drop my 2TB drive my my existing premiere into this (C&DE, of course) and then sell my premiere.

If you don't want it, then don't buy it!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

4 tuners in a single box is really great. For many years I had two 2 tuners TiVos, a S3 and an original Premiere, with 4 tuners between them. But managing them was a hassle and occasionally resulted in missed recordings or overlap chopping due to conflicts. With everything on one box it seems to be a lot more seamless and I rarely have a conflict or overlap trim.

Dan


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

How about 17 tuners in one box that can do both digital cable and OTA, distribute recordings anywhere in the house, play Blu-Rays and DVDs, NetFlix or any other streaming service, play video games, let you surf the web, check e-mail and just about anything else you can think of with no monthly fees other than your TV provider and a few cablecards?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mr.unnatural said:


> How about 17 tuners in one box that can do both digital cable and OTA, distribute recordings anywhere in the house, play Blu-Rays and DVDs, NetFlix or any other streaming service, play video games, let you surf the web, check e-mail and just about anything else you can think of with no monthly fees other than your TV provider and a few cablecards?


Sounds like it would be very, very, expensive and require a LOT of electricity to run.

Dan


----------



## johnd01 (Dec 17, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> How about 17 tuners in one box that can do both digital cable and OTA, distribute recordings anywhere in the house, play Blu-Rays and DVDs, NetFlix or any other streaming service, play video games, let you surf the web, check e-mail and just about anything else you can think of with no monthly fees other than your TV provider and a few cablecards?


That would be nice.. How about co-op recording a group of series 4s?
That way you can add tuners in pairs as far as you want to go.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

mr.unnatural said:


> How about 17 tuners in one box that can do both digital cable and OTA, distribute recordings anywhere in the house, play Blu-Rays and DVDs, NetFlix or any other streaming service, play video games, let you surf the web, check e-mail and just about anything else you can think of with no monthly fees other than your TV provider and a few cablecards?


Is it as reliable as a TiVo? Do you miss recordings?

How much power does it use?


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Why no 4 Tuner OTA? That's the only way I would be interested.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

As a single guy I am not sure if I want this one or the XL4. 300 hrs is a lot in the XL4, but I can save up some shows for the summer or midseason breaks where there isn't much new content on TV.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Sounds like it would be very, very, expensive and require a LOT of electricity to run.
> 
> Dan


It's a lot less expensive than the equivalent number of Tivos it would require to have that many tuners. Once you get past the cost of the initial build, adding more tuners is dirt cheap. Digital cable tuners factor in at about $50 apiece and ATSC tuners can run you about $25-50 each, depending on which models you choose and if you go with new or used. I'd wager that my HTPC uses less electricity than multiple Tivos since it's all contained in a single chassis. My build is older so it's not as energy efficient as a newer Sandy Bridge configuration. The problem with the latest Tivos is that you'd need multiple Tivos if you want both digital cable and OTA. All I had to do was add a couple of OTA tuners at a cost that was just a fraction of a Tivo and lifetime service. You're also limited to using a fixed number of tuners in a Tivo and don't have access to the full complement of both OTA and digital cable. It kinda sucks to have a four-tuner box that only lets you use two at any given time.



mattack said:


> Is it as reliable as a TiVo?


Yes, and it doesn't reboot randomly in the middle of a recording like my Tivos used to do. My current primary HTPC has been running flawlessly with zero down time for over two years. I also have a Dell Zino HD that I use for the family room TV that's been running fine for a bit longer. I rebuilt my main system just prior to that and had issues with the motherboard I was using, but once I got one that worked it was smooth sailing. My previous system worked fine but my USB tuners had a habit of dropping off-line every few months, causing me to rerun WMC setup. That turned out to be a flaky external USB hub. Once I switched to all internal tuners and SiliconDust networked HDHomeRun tuners I've had no more tuner problems.



> Do you miss recordings?


I don't recall ever missing a recording that was due to a fault with the HTPC. I've had recordings that were screwed up for one reason or another, but that hasn't happened since I got the signal strength sorted out. FIOS tends to provide a very strong signal so it was over-driving the tuners and causing pixelisation.



> How much power does it use?


I've never connected a Kill-a-Watt meter to it to check, although I've been tempted to buy one. I've got at least four PCs and a server than run 24/7 so one HTPC doesn't have as huge an impact on my electric bill as you might think.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

I'll pass. TiVo will have to move to a more powerful processor before they get anymore of my money. Until then having 6 tuners spread out over 3 units is fine.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Einselen said:


> As a single guy I am not sure if I want this one or the XL4. 300 hrs is a lot in the XL4, but I can save up some shows for the summer or midseason breaks where there isn't much new content on TV.


Seriously? Have you never watched Burn Notice, White Collar, Franklin and Bash, Suits, Falling Skies, Leverage, Breaking Bad, and The Closer (now morphed to Major Crimes), just to name a few. There are some great new shows that air during the summer months.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

mr.unnatural said:


> Seriously? Have you never watched Burn Notice, White Collar, Franklin and Bash, Suits, Falling Skies, Leverage, Breaking Bad, and The Closer (now morphed to Major Crimes), just to name a few. There are some great new shows that air during the summer months.


I do watch some summer series, however compared to the fall I have a lot more additional time.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> Seriously? Have you never watched Burn Notice, White Collar, Franklin and Bash, Suits, Falling Skies, Leverage, Breaking Bad, and The Closer (now morphed to Major Crimes), just to name a few. There are some great new shows that air during the summer months.


Could you name a few for us? The ones you mention are all crap - some crappier than others. I'll allow, however, they are generally speaking a bit better than the junk aired in the fall. I'll even allow Falling Skies is at least watchable, and espouses some important positive values, but the way it obviously attempts to manipulate the viewer is highly offensive.

And yes, I've looked at them. I never criticize without actually sampling an item. (Well, I haven't seen an episode of Major Crimes, but I have seen The Closer.) All of them cater to base, sensationalist emotions and seek to addict the viewer to ongoing consumption, just like a drug pusher does. If they did not, then the advertisers would never spend a penny on them. In any case, ten years from now, my life would not be richer for having watched Franklin and Bash. In twenty years, I suspect almost no one under 40 will know what Burn Notice was. Great? They aspire to being blandly mediocre. More than 400 years after they were written, virtually every literate individual on the planet knows both the name and the stories of Hamlet, Macbeth, and Romeo and Juliet. Lord knows how many times those plays have been produced and each one has been made into several movies. Nearly every one has been nominated for numerous Oscars, and quite a few have won one or more. Dozens, perhaps hundreds of theatrical, film, and television productions have been derived from each of the original works, again many of them gathering numerous awards. Nearly 2500 years later, the same is true of Oedipus Rex and Antigone, even though some of the original text is lost. I submit the same will be true in another 400 years. I doubt even you would argue Leverage will be on the tongue of nearly every human being on the planet in 400 years.

Great? I think not. Entertaining? Meah. I'll give you the ones you listed are better than Jerry Springer, or The Apprentice, but that is saying very little. If those are my only choices for TV viewing, I'll read a few books, thanks.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

lrhorer said:


> Could you name a few for us? The ones you mention are all crap - some crappier than others. I'll allow, however, they are generally speaking a bit better than the junk aired in the fall. I'll even allow Falling Skies is at least watchable, and espouses some important positive values, but the way it obviously attempts to manipulate the viewer is highly offensive.
> 
> And yes, I've looked at them. I never criticize without actually sampling an item. (Well, I haven't seen an episode of Major Crimes, but I have seen The Closer.) All of them cater to base, sensationalist emotions and seek to addict the viewer to ongoing consumption, just like a drug pusher does. If they did not, then the advertisers would never spend a penny on them. In any case, ten years from now, my life would not be richer for having watched Franklin and Bash. In twenty years, I suspect almost no one under 40 will know what Burn Notice was. Great? They aspire to being blandly mediocre. More than 400 years after they were written, virtually every literate individual on the planet knows both the name and the stories of Hamlet, Macbeth, and Romeo and Juliet. Lord knows how many times those plays have been produced and each one has been made into several movies. Nearly every one has been nominated for numerous Oscars, and quite a few have won one or more. Dozens, perhaps hundreds of theatrical, film, and television productions have been derived from each of the original works, again many of them gathering numerous awards. Nearly 2500 years later, the same is true of Oedipus Rex and Antigone, even though some of the original text is lost. I submit the same will be true in another 400 years. I doubt even you would argue Leverage will be on the tongue of nearly every human being on the planet in 400 years.
> 
> Great? I think not. Entertaining? Meah. I'll give you the ones you listed are better than Jerry Springer, or The Apprentice, but that is saying very little. If those are my only choices for TV viewing, I'll read a few books, thanks.


lhorer, why should anyone give more credence to your opinion of the above shows than you seem to give to the opinion of GBS, Tolstoy, Walt Whitman, Voltaire, etc. (with whom I also disagree), regarding Shakespeare?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Einselen said:


> As a single guy I am not sure if I want this one or the XL4. 300 hrs is a lot in the XL4, but I can save up some shows for the summer or midseason breaks where there isn't much new content on TV.


I think there is more new TV content on in the Summer now than during the regular season. This is the first year I've watched more TV programming during the summer than during the regular TV season and this is going back forty years.

Of course last season I also watched the least amount of TV programming during the regular season as well. Summer used to be the time I watched more movies. But now it seems like I will be watching more movies during the regular season and watching more TV in the Summer.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> lhorer, why should anyone give more credence to your opinion of the above shows than you seem to give to the opinion of GBS, Tolstoy, Walt Whitman, Voltaire, etc. (with whom I also disagree), regarding Shakespeare?


We shouldn't give credence to ANYONE who labels 'Breaking Bad' as crap. It is widely regarded as one of the best (if not THE best) show on TV right now, and an argument could be made that is among the best of all time.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TiVoStephen,

Thanks for posting the press release here! This does seem to bridge the gap between the Premiere and Premiere XL4 nicely.

Scott


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 18, 2003)

I saw this pop up on my Tivo HD today and was all set to move up for the $249. I have 2 Tivo HD's now and still end up sometimes running into a situation where I have too many shows on one of them at the same time just because I lose track of what's on one device or the other for a given night and time, or a show changes time slots that conflicts with other existing stuff (now, if Tivo would only do cooperative scheduling between multiple Tivos!!).

So I figure 4 tuners for $249, I'm in!! But then I just saw no OTA tuner. Sorry, that's a deal killer for me.

1. There are actually some local OTA channels we don't get over our cable system that I do record today.

2. I've had too many times where the cable goes out (not Tivo's fault, but...) during a critical recording (finale of Survivor, some other important show that is likely not to be rebroadcast any time soon), so I set everything I can on network TV that's from my local stations to record OTA so I don't have to worry if the cable goes out (and it has saved me a couple times). But I do also still record plenty from cable channels that aren't local too.

I know my uncle would probably go for one of these who also has two Tivo HD's and had similar scheduling issues, but he lives out in the country and doesn't get cable, only OTA, so I guess this is not for him either.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

David Platt said:


> We shouldn't give credence to ANYONE who labels 'Breaking Bad' as crap. It is widely regarded as one of the best (if not THE best) show on TV right now, and an argument could be made that is among the best of all time.


lrhorer spends most of his time crapping on everyone else's opinion so take it for what it's worth (does crap ring a bell?). He likes to think that his taste in TV programming is far and above what we peons like to watch so I've learned to ignore his ramblings. What amazes me is that he owns four Tivos yet constantly declares that there's nothing on TV worth watching.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mr.unnatural said:


> lrhorer spends most of his time crapping on everyone else's opinion so take it for what it's worth (does crap ring a bell?). He likes to think that his taste in TV programming is far and above what we peons like to watch so I've learned to ignore his ramblings. What amazes me is that he owns four Tivos yet constantly declares that there's nothing on TV worth watching.


Well, look how many tuners you're running in order to be able to prove there's nothing on worth watching.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Seems to me that would prove the exact opposite. FWIW, five of the tuners are shared with other PCs (two ATSC and three digital cable). Although the main PC has access to them it's unlikely it will ever actually use any of them. I was originally using one Ceton InfiniTV4 and two Hauppauge 2250 ATSC tuners. For some reason WMC wasn't using any of the digital cable tuners from the networked HDHomeRun Prime, even though at least one tuner was always available. I had an extra InfiniTV4 sitting idle so I thought I'd add it to the mix to pick up the slack. Most of the shows I record during the summer are all on FIOS and not available via OTA. With the fall season about to gear up the 2nd InfiniTV4 will mostly be taking up space.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> TiVoStephen,
> 
> Thanks for posting the press release here! This does seem to bridge the gap between the Premiere and Premiere XL4 nicely.
> 
> Scott


Except for the too-small 500GB drive - a 4-tuner box should have 1TB minimum.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

In today's market and available drive sizes it should come with a 2TB drive as a minimum. 500GB is an absolute joke.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> Except for the too-small 500GB drive - a 4-tuner box should have 1TB minimum.


This is probably because this is the configuration that the cable companies use with the Premiere Q.

But i do agree, 500GB is too small. Although I think that even a 2TB drive is too small.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Is it impossible to upgrade the drive?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Right now I don't believe there are any user available upgrade options other than possibly purchasing a pre-configured drive from Weaknees or other vendor, assuming they're even available. Tivo has been tighter with their security measures with regards to hacking with each new model they release. It's a shame because hackability was always my No. 1 reason for going with Tivo over other DVRs. 

I no longer have any reason to be loyal to Tivo since they've taken away the one feature I found most attractive. Tivo announced at the very beginning that they would eventually be providing drive upgrades to Tivo owners, but that never materialized. Perhaps they worked out some sort of arrangement with Weaknees and DVRUpgrade to handle that part of the market so they wouldn't have to. Problem is, the price of the upgrade drives is much too high for what you get, especially when you consider that it used to be a simple task to upgrade a drive you purchased yourself at a considerably lower cost.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> Right now I don't believe there are any user available upgrade options other than possibly purchasing a pre-configured drive from Weaknees or other vendor, assuming they're even available. Tivo has been tighter with their security measures with regards to hacking with each new model they release. It's a shame because hackability was always my No. 1 reason for going with Tivo over other DVRs.
> 
> I no longer have any reason to be loyal to Tivo since they've taken away the one feature I found most attractive. Tivo announced at the very beginning that they would eventually be providing drive upgrades to Tivo owners, but that never materialized. Perhaps they worked out some sort of arrangement with Weaknees and DVRUpgrade to handle that part of the market so they wouldn't have to. Problem is, the price of the upgrade drives is much too high for what you get, especially when you consider that it used to be a simple task to upgrade a drive you purchased yourself at a considerably lower cost.


You can use DVR_Dude to upgrade at a lower price. I've been pleased with his service in the past and would have no problem using him again in the future if I need to.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> In today's market and available drive sizes it should come with a 2TB drive as a minimum. 500GB is an absolute joke.


Then the only difference between a 4 and an XL4 would be THX certification, hardly justifying a $150 price reduction.



mr.unnatural said:


> Right now I don't believe there are any user available upgrade options other than possibly purchasing a pre-configured drive from Weaknees or other vendor, assuming they're even available. Tivo has been tighter with their security measures with regards to hacking with each new model they release. It's a shame because hackability was always my No. 1 reason for going with Tivo over other DVRs.
> 
> I no longer have any reason to be loyal to Tivo since they've taken away the one feature I found most attractive. Tivo announced at the very beginning that they would eventually be providing drive upgrades to Tivo owners, but that never materialized. Perhaps they worked out some sort of arrangement with Weaknees and DVRUpgrade to handle that part of the market so they wouldn't have to. Problem is, the price of the upgrade drives is much too high for what you get, especially when you consider that it used to be a simple task to upgrade a drive you purchased yourself at a considerably lower cost.


Does anyone have any reason to think that JMFS won't work? It is possible that it won't, but I wouldn't reject it until it has been tried.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

I don't think I've ever seen him mention what he considers quality TV, just thread craps on others


----------

